# bad painter(me)



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i did it to my own work today. primed out a ceiling and let it dry for a couple hours sanded and topcoated. everything looked great and then i noticed one of my tapes and a couple screws i must not have coated. then i shined a light on the ceiling and every tape was showing and every srew was hollow. F**K!!!. too much paint too fast. my finish was PERFECT before i went and played painter. i know for a fact everything was flat and well sanded. i was using sherwin williams promar 200 primer and CHB for topcoat. i'm pretty sure i just did not give it enough dry time. lesson learned. thank god it is in a poorly lit rental suite and no one will ever notice or care(fingers crossed) but it still just pisses me off knowing i ruined a great finish by trying to rush a job. never had this happen to me before but now i've seen how it happens with my own eyes. i'm thinking that maybe the paper swells or something. i know it was bone dry the place sat for a week and a half before i sanded and its super hot in there. it's just odd the way the mud appears to shrink so i can only imagine it might be the paper swelling. it makes sense to me because the rest of the joint looks good just the tape showing. the edges were still feathered. bummer.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> i did it to my own work today. primed out a ceiling and let it dry for a couple hours sanded and topcoated. everything looked great and then i noticed one of my tapes and a couple screws i must not have coated. then i shined a light on the ceiling and every tape was showing and every srew was hollow. F**K!!!. too much paint too fast. my finish was PERFECT before i went and played painter. i know for a fact everything was flat and well sanded. i was using sherwin williams promar 200 primer and CHB for topcoat. i'm pretty sure i just did not give it enough dry time. lesson learned. thank god it is in a poorly lit rental suite and no one will ever notice or care(fingers crossed) but it still just pisses me off knowing i ruined a great finish by trying to rush a job. never had this happen to me before but now i've seen how it happens with my own eyes. i'm thinking that maybe the paper swells or something. i know it was bone dry the place sat for a week and a half before i sanded and its super hot in there. it's just odd the way the mud appears to shrink so i can only imagine it might be the paper swelling. it makes sense to me because the rest of the joint looks good just the tape showing. the edges were still feathered. bummer.



Hopefully it will look ok when the paint dries...or was it already dry when you noticed the problems? I get stressed when things go wrong, bought a bottle of whiskey last time (learning the bazooka)...Don't let it stress you.. In a few weeks that job will be long forgotten, the main thing is knowing why it happened


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

It can look like that after priming and painting it shouldnt change anything, I never of primer swelling and shrinking muds till i read it on here, Still seems crazy, Even more crazy is when you have done your last top coat and its part drying and you can see the tape line clear and day, Just the tape line, Then it drys and its gone, Paint can play tricks on you, Hold a straight edge on your seams, Has it really shrunk?? I dout it, But if it has then i havent a clue??


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> It can look like that after priming and painting it shouldnt change anything, I never of primer swelling and shrinking muds till i read it on here, Still seems crazy, Even more crazy is when you have done your last top coat and its part drying and you can see the tape line clear and day, Just the tape line, Then it drys and its gone, Paint can play tricks on you, Hold a straight edge on your seams, Has it really shrunk?? I dout it, But if it has then i havent a clue??


 The board itself can swell ALOT, with heat and moisture, seen that a few times..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Moisture in the paint can dissolve soft topcoat, sometimes you can see it happen where the edge of the topcoat is close to the edge of the 2nd coat, the edge of the topcoat dissolves fractionally and exposes the unsanded edge of the 2nd coat underneath....... atleast I presume thats what happens.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

make sure to crack a window when doing the tapingl and painting. I would try to remud the dimpled screws then re prime. Let dry 24 hours then topcoat. If you have a dehumidifier that would be great. Also if you want to put on 2 coats in day. Try a latex product called smart prime (zinnser). It dries superfast, but is a little on the thin side. In the winter months thick primers like SWP need almost a full day to dry before being top coated.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What did it look like after the prime was dry.?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have no idea what it looks like today. i won't be going in there for a long time i hope. the tenant was a real nussiance to co-ordinate with. no idea if it went back to normal or not. the important part is it looks waaaay better than when i went in. cracked and peeling plaster. we reboarded the ceiling so with the low light it receives it still looks perfect. the spot that tipped me off was close to the light.


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> i have no idea what it looks like today. i won't be going in there for a long time i hope. the tenant was a real nussiance to co-ordinate with. no idea if it went back to normal or not. the important part is it looks waaaay better than when i went in. cracked and peeling plaster. we reboarded the ceiling so with the low light it receives it still looks perfect. the spot that tipped me off was close to the light.


 We shall now call you Carpaintaper


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Moisture in the paint can dissolve soft topcoat, sometimes you can see it happen where the edge of the topcoat is close to the edge of the 2nd coat, the edge of the topcoat dissolves fractionally and exposes the unsanded edge of the 2nd coat underneath....... atleast I presume thats what happens.



That also happens when clients are doing the painting themselves and they decide to wipe the wall down with a wet rag, "because thats what it said on the tin of paint"







:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

carpentaper said:


> i did it to my own work today. primed out a ceiling and let it dry for a couple hours sanded and topcoated. everything looked great and then i noticed one of my tapes and a couple screws i must not have coated. then i shined a light on the ceiling and every tape was showing and every srew was hollow. F**K!!!. too much paint too fast. my finish was PERFECT before i went and played painter. i know for a fact everything was flat and well sanded. i was using sherwin williams promar 200 primer and CHB for topcoat. i'm pretty sure i just did not give it enough dry time. lesson learned. thank god it is in a poorly lit rental suite and no one will ever notice or care(fingers crossed) but it still just pisses me off knowing i ruined a great finish by trying to rush a job. never had this happen to me before but now i've seen how it happens with my own eyes. i'm thinking that maybe the paper swells or something. i know it was bone dry the place sat for a week and a half before i sanded and its super hot in there. it's just odd the way the mud appears to shrink so i can only imagine it might be the paper swelling. it makes sense to me because the rest of the joint looks good just the tape showing. the edges were still feathered. bummer.


I used 2 get that all the time when painting!
U throw the paint on then all the tapes seem 2 b very visable!
But it is nothing 2 worry about as i think it is because there is less filler over the tape! Its drying at dif times from the rest around it:thumbsup:
Bet if u walked back in there with a light u will c nothing as long as the taping is good!:thumbup:
Only my view on it but i used 2 hate looking all that tapes! Better still the primer over here,U just want 2 run away as it makes it like transparent if u know what i mean?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I used 2 get that all the time when painting!
> U throw the paint on then all the tapes seem 2 b very visable!
> But it is nothing 2 worry about as i think it is because there is less filler over the tape! Its drying at dif times from the rest around it:thumbsup:
> Bet if u walked back in there with a light u will c nothing as long as the taping is good!:thumbup:
> Only my view on it but i used 2 hate looking all that tapes! Better still the primer over here,U just want 2 run away as it makes it like transparent if u know what i mean?


Paint here seems to be getting more and more transparent, What use to be 3 coats is now 4 :furious: The chit just wont cover anymore:furious:


----------

